# Oil



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

What kind of oil do you use in your vehicle?


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I have a 98 Saturn that I have put 125,000 miles on. Every 3,000, I religiuosly use Valvoline.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Royal Purple

I don't own a car or drive yet though.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Olive...












....







Oh, the car ? Valvoline Synthetic... :laugh: 
Don't mind me. It's late.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Mobil 1 Synthetic (Yes, I know it's not 100% Syn)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

penzol synthetic blend


----------



## fearless (Nov 24, 2004)

i run valvoline

BUT in my time in shops i know that it really doesnt matter what oil u use. but there is a big IF in there. 

IF! - 
u change your oil every 3000 miles
change your oil filter every 3000 miles
never change brands
never change brands of oil filters

always keep the engine up to the full line, dont go over, this causes blow by and in turn messes your valves up

Matt


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

tell you something i learned...

it is kinda bad to go even a quart over on the engine oil, but it's far worse to go half a quart over in the automatic transmission.

half a quart on an engine doesn't cause super serious issues in the short term, you would have to do it often, but you go half a quart over in the trans even once and you are asking for failures.

and, as far as oil goes, i just use that cheap wolf's head stuff.

(a briggs go-cart engine has a short enough life that i was able to test many many oils, on many different engines and the wolf's head works as good as many of the major brands, and only costs 75 cents a bottle.)

but, change it often, or it won't matter if you have the best of the best in there.


----------



## fearless (Nov 24, 2004)

u do know that if u change brands it is hard on main bearings.


each oil makes its own "groove" if u will. the main bearings set up to let the oil travel the same all the time. the malicules set a groove that it rides in and if u changes oils alot then u will set many grooves and in turn will mess your bearings up

Matt


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

there is a more complicated word for that condition, but yes, fearless, that is accurate.

and, a pretty easy-to-understand way to explain it.

i saw a list of oils that are compatible with each other, but i don't know where.

all i remember is that castrol and quaker were compatible with each other, and valvoline and havoline weren't.


----------



## inertial drift (Nov 21, 2004)

APEX'i motor oil


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Shell Rotella


----------



## Vanman (Jul 31, 2005)

Valvoline here. Filter wise, I usually use Fram or AC/Delco.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Valvoline with AC/Delco filters for this GM junkie. The Buick and GMC truck both seem to thrive on these products.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Shell
Havoline
Quaker State
Whichever, of the three, that are on sale at the time.

Valvoline
Castrol
Penzoil
Way over priced.

Change your oil and your filter on regular intervals and you should never have a problem. I have 2 vehicles with over 200K miles on them, own them since they were new, and never had a problem.
As for filters, stay away from Fram. They put more of their money into marketing than into their product. Don't believe me? Cut open a Fram oil filter and another brand and compare the quality. I worked at an auto parts store for 10 years and have seen 4 bad Fram filters. 2 which shelled the motors they were installed on.


----------

